# GARLIC



## 15677 (Apr 8, 2006)

Interesting info. I've recently discovered that the nightime congestion I've been suffering from about an hour after dinner is garlic related. But there's also info pertinant to gastro and D and even bleeding.Side Effects:Bleeding has been reported with garlic use; therefore, it is very important that you speak with a health care professional before taking garlic in amounts greater than the amounts normally found in foods. stomach ache, gastrointestinal irritation and diarrhea may also occur while taking garlic. Garlic and pycnogenol have been shown to increase human growth hormone secretion in laboratory experiments. Thyroid levels, blood sugar, cholesterol and blood pressure may be lowered.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Garlic makes my acid reflux act up something terrible.I can't get the tatste out of my mouth , I burp garlic , pass garlic gas , once the stool attives it smells like Garlic.It's as if Garlic is Poison to me.Glenda


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

I love garlic but my stomach just can't tolerate it. I went to my mum's for dinner last night and she made a beautiful dish which I knew had garlic in it but I decided to risk it. Well, I'm sitting here at work today in total agony. I had to rush off with diarrhea earlier and afterwards the whole toilet stunk of a garlicky BM smell. Horrible!! Not to mention very embarrassing. I know this agony is going to continue on through the day and I'm too terrified to eat anything in case it triggers more D. Although the meal was lovely last night it certainly wasn't worth the agony today. Never again!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't eat garlic at all, terrible cramps. Yuck!!!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

So much for my love of garlic







I bite it, and it bites back! Now that stinks!It seems that all the foods I love are not good for that darn IBS.I don't think I can keep away from it. I guess i'll start with smaller doses.


----------



## 18244 (May 27, 2006)

For years I've wondered if garlic was a trigger for me. I've been able to narrow down intolerances to dairy and caffeine, but there's always been a mystery ingredient that I couldn't identify. GARLIC! Last night I had spicy BBQ wings. Guess what's in BBQ sauce? Yes, garlic. I've been up since 2:00 am and it's almost 5:00 am. The painful cramps are unbelievable. Thanks for posting about your garlic experiences here. It helps me to confirm my suspicions. I believe I will stay FAR AWAY from garlic from now on.


----------



## 21207 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have also noticed a tendency for garlic to cause d. I can tolerate a small amount in certain dishes but too much and I have really bad d.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have never had such bad cramps as when I have eaten something with garlic in it. Now I just avoid anything that might have any garlic in it.


----------



## 23317 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was told emphatically by my GI doctor to never eat garlic or onions as they will surely trigger an attack. It was then that I realized that it was true. If I am cooking a dish that really needs some of the flavor, I use a little garlic powder instead. Otherwise I just season without it. It can make eating out a little risky, but not as hard as I thought. I hope this helps.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

This is a really old thread to be bringing back up, but I wanted to share.

I've been juicing now (veggie juice, no fruit) for over a year. I add a garlic clove or 2 once in a while. Sometimes it causes D the next day, other times it doesn't (usually when I've been taking my Imodium regularly).

Anyhow, I wonder with all this recent talk of bacteria imbalance (SIBO or a minor recurring cdiff infection) if the D isn't a die off of bacteria, yeast, etc from the gut. Almost helping our bodies fight off the bad stuff. Just thinking out loud. I had a couple bouts of total water poo this morning and it wasn't painful, just urgent.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Garlic does have fodmaps in it which can trigger diarrhea.

I'm never sure if garlic in the body performs as well in killing bacteria as it does in a test tube. A lot of the effects of some things are hard to know when you have to keep it to a level that is not toxic to you.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

Just chopped and swallowed a hole garlic clove before bed. 

I'm experimenting again with apple seeds (mainly eating the who apple from bottom to top throwing only the stem away), apricot kernels, raw almonds and aloe juice. Why not throw garlic into the mix.  We shall see.


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

R u experimenting urself with triggering foods?


----------

